# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  Papero, personal robot, NEC Corporation, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - NEC Corporation

necplatforms.co.jp/solution/papero_i

youtube.com/NECPapero

The PaPeRo which stands for "Partner-type-Personal-Robot" on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

PaPeRo rehearsal Open House 2014

Published on Dec 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Robot PaPeRo: Overview

Published on Nov 7, 2015

----------

